

Motivation Trumps IQ. What now? - cwan
http://strategyprofs.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/motivation-trumps-iq-what-now/

======
vectorbunny
"In one striking study researchers measured the children’s IQ and split them
into High, Average, and Low groups. They reran the test offering the low group
an M&M for every correct answer. As a result of this simple incentive, the low
group’s score went from 79 to 97 – on par with the average group."

I always suspected that sufficient amounts of sugar could could transmogrify
the borderline intellectually functioning brain of small children, leaving
them hyperactive... but otherwise regular kids. Oh, wait... they got their
buzz on after the second test!

What did the study demonstrate other than the fact that bored kids didn't want
to expend any real effort to fill in their dots?

Motivation may dramatically affect the curve on the low end, among those that
were previously making no effort. Talk about low hanging fruit. It takes
really inspired management to get those kinds if performance gains out of
people that are already reasonably smart and reasonably motivated. "What
now?", indeed. 18 M&Ms?

